# Raquel Welch - How She Stays Young at 70+



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2013)

Always liked her, thought she was beautiful, and still is...



> Now 70 and well past her one-dimensional sex symbol image, the iconic actress
> has a lot to say about beauty—inside and out.
> 
> 
> ...



Read more: http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1103/raquel.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

The luck of the gene pool plays a big part too.  Jayne Fonda doesn't scrub up all that wonderful for all her health regime. 

Gillian McKeith TV Nutritionist and health guru. aged 50





Nigella Lawson, cooks and eats real food. aged 50





I rest my case.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 24, 2013)

It is all plastic surgery, Bottox and silicone! Why they not age with dignity?
I dont know if I could recognise her silicone boobs, with my medical social security dentures!  layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2013)

When my children were very small there was a lot of fuss about Marlene Dietrich who was said to be the world's most glamorous grand mother. She looked like she had formalin in her veins and that any facial expression might cause half of her features to crack and fall off.

I looked at my mum, all four foot ten and a half inches of home perm and home made clothes and compared her warmth and generosity to la Dietrich and I was so glad that she was my children's grandmother. Love makes us beautiful and she lived long enough to love and be loved by her grand children's children, all of whom rallied to her bed side at the end, oblivious to how she looked then.


I think the beauty industry is a huge confidence trick on women and girls. Sanity and freedom lies in thumbing our noses at it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 24, 2013)

I always liked Raquel too, also Fonda, and yes they are beautiful...just have to remember that they have LOTS of help and thats one of their main concerns...looking beautiful.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 24, 2013)

Too much emphasis is put on what beautiful is suppose to look like.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 25, 2013)

Dina Eastwood was a local television reporter when ol' Clint married her.  She was gorgeous.  Back on the tube now and not looking so hot . . .


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2013)

> Back on the tube now and not looking so hot . . .


Seriously ? 
Have you looked at all of the male reporters lately ?

It should be sufficient for them to scrub up OK for the cameras.
There's more to the job than their looks.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 26, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Seriously ?
> Have you looked at all of the male reporters lately ?
> 
> It should be sufficient for them to scrub up OK for the cameras.
> There's more to the job than their looks.


Yeah the old guys can have bags under their eyes big enough to use for a weekend trip out of town and jowls and nobody seems to say a word about their old faces.

Who cares what they look like, older newcasters, but the women seemed to get raked over the coals more when they start showing their age.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Yeah the old guys can have bags under their eyes big enough to use for a weekend trip out of town and jowls and nobody seems to say a word about their old faces.
> 
> Who cares what they look like, older newcasters, but the women seemed to get raked over the coals more when they start showing their age.



So true. .. I don't think those double standards will ever change!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Seriously ?
> Have you looked at all of the male reporters lately ?
> 
> It should be sufficient for them to scrub up OK for the cameras.
> There's more to the job than their looks.



What I'm trying to say is the years have played on her.  Unfortunately on camera people are judged mostly by their plastic appearance.  That's not what I'm talking about.  I'm just trying to say how beautiful she was and I think being married to and now divorcing Clint has been rough on her.  Sheesh!  I'm giving her big credit for not going the surgery route.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

As women get older they look "worn out". 

As men mature they become "distinguished".

That's how it's always been seen and doubtless will be for quite some time. But don't worry - as soon as we run out of other First World problems to worry about we can address it with all the gravitas it deserves.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> As women get older they look "worn out".
> 
> As men mature they become "distinguished".
> 
> That's how it's always been seen and doubtless will be for quite some time. But don't worry - as soon as we run out of other First World problems to worry about we can address it with all the gravitas it deserves.



  ... that old "worn out", "tired" .. "take me to your plastic surgeon" _ look _... hehe ..


----------

